# anyone read Edgar Sawtelle?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I loved this book...but I have a lot of questions, I guess that is good it kept me thinking. So I wanted to have a virtual book club discussion if you are game.

SO WARNING!!!!! if you plan on reading it and don't want it spoiled read no further.

But if you have read it here are some of things I would love your thoughts on...

what do you think the meaning of the stray dog Forte was all about?

Why do you think Edgar had to die? (i was saddened by this, but would have thought it cliche if it turned out happy too)

Do you think the Sawtelle Dogs will carry on? will Henry have anything to do with it? or will they just evolve in the wild?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I liked it but had a hard time getting through some parts. 

Forte was just a bit scary, seemed like he was wild like the brother. (Can't remember his name now.)


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been looking for someone to discuss the book with! I need to think about it though...stay tuned for a response...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jill yay!!! I have so many more thoughts too...just thought I would start there. I am staying tuned. 

Ann, so Forte, was the brother of the the dog (also forte I believe) in the picture with Claude? or the brother of the puppy that edgar's mother nursed after she lost her first baby? I suspect if there were to be a sequel, forte and essay would mate... But with out the human drama I don't think it would be the same book.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I didn't like the ending. I didn't think Edgar should have died. And why would a mother have a relationship (with the Uncle) when she saw how upset it made her son? I understand she was lonely and needed the help with the dogs but she knew she wasn't in love with him yet she'd sacrifice her relationship with her son for......

I'm not sure about Forte. I think it was a way to bring the story of the original Forte in and show how the uncle had been killing dogs way back then.

And I did not like how Edgar wasn't able to say goodbye to Almondine. To me there was just to much sadness in the book. 

And why would you leave the Mom alive? What kind of life would she have?

I slammed the book closed. I really wanted it to end on a happier note. 

I liked the relationship with the dogs. I found that part fascinating and liked most of the book. I did think it kind of dragged in the beginning.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I think it was an Oprah book, right? I avoid those like the plague, LOL...I think Oprah and I are not reading-compatible, every one that I tried from her book club choices, I didn't like <g>


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maryanne, I hated all those things you mentioned too. (and slammed the book shut) but found that I liked the characters so much I enjoyed reading it(with the exception of claude) --And I loved the kind of read it was...I thought it was paced and written very well. It is because I feel so ambiguous about it that I am curious how others have interpreted it. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I thought Forte was the one in the photo with Claude. I liked the mom until she got together with Claude, I just couldn't see her doing that knowing how Edgar felt. That was a huge disappointment. I fell in love with Almondine, that was so sad that she died.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I wish you posted this last year. I don't remember it well enough to discuss it. I was very sad when Almondine died. Actually, sad for Edgar because he missed the last precious few weeks with her.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I read this book a year or so ago. It left me feeling very sad for all except the evil brother. The continuous story of good versus evil. Why do the good always fall pray to the evil? I cried for Almadine. She was so loyal, how could the young son treat her so when he went to such lenghs to care for the dogs who he took with him? I only remember the structure of the story. Forte may have felt the evil in the brother who was living in the house. Dogs know when there is someone around who is not safe. I did find it enteresting how the mother trained the dogs. I also wondered why it was necessary. She trained them for two years before her husband placed them. I have had many dogs in my long lifetime and found they become loving companions by being with me. It seemed like the future owners lost a lot of the joy of being with a dog through most of their lives? What do you all think? Ruth Ann


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

*Spoil it for me *

I admit I won't read this book but I am curious about the story. What was the tragic event that led him into the woods? I would be grateful is someone would provide a high level overview of it.

Thanks...Marie


----------

